# Limping on front left paw



## nlsst9

Hello,

My 8 year old dog all of the sudden was limping this morning. He was fine yesterday, but was running around a lot and I'm wondering if he might have pulled something? I checked his paws and toenails as he often bites his toenails and thought maybe that might be causing it. I would say it's a mild limp. All he wants to do is lay down and I wanted to see if anyone else has had this happen? Did you take them to the vet right away? Is there any kind of compress I could put to help him?

Thank you!
Natalie


----------



## llombardo

Make sure nothing is stuck there. Not long ago I had the same thing happen. It was a really tiny thorn, I pulled it out and the dog stopped limping.


----------



## ILoveBella478

llombardo said:


> Make sure nothing is stuck there. Not long ago I had the same thing happen. It was a really tiny thorn, I pulled it out and the dog stopped limping.


It's amazing how one little thing can change the world for them


----------



## nlsst9

Ok, thank you for this suggestion!


----------



## Jax08

He may have twisted it? Or maybe arthritis? 

If he wants to lay down then let him. he's just self limiting because it hurts. You can alternate heat and ice compresses.

I would not give a senior dog any anti inflammatory or painkiller without input from a vet.


----------



## Magwart

At 8, you have a dog who is now technically a "senior." I would xray a new, sudden limp in a senior dog. It's an age where arthritis starts. Some older dogs are also prone to injuries. Early xrays will give you a baseline to track potential arthritic degeneration in later years, if needed.

Sometimes, though, a sudden limp at that age can be something much worse than arthritis -- osteosarcoma (bone cancer) in my old guy started as a "new" limp on a leg he never previously had problems with. 

I think the best course is to go to the vet for an ortho exam, and probably xray to know what you are dealing with. If it's arthritis, there's a wealth of experience in the archives about how to keep him comfortable.


----------



## nlsst9

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. If it's not better by tomorrow we are going to take him to the vet. He's resting now so that's good.


----------



## SkoobyDoo

You could try a rimadyl if you have any on hand. It's like the dog version of ibuprofen for us. 
My old girl limped on her front paw for a few days after romping in the back yard (she forgets her age!) and the vet examined it and declared it to be a bit of arthritis in her "wrist". There's a lot of small bones in their so they can injure it pretty easily if they aren't used to running around like puppies!


----------



## Jax08

Does she lick her front paws a lot? That is a sign of arthritis.


----------

